# Free HDIF indiepop gig at Jamm - 4th Thursday of the month



## clandestino (Jun 1, 2011)

It's been an age since we've put on a gig, but there's one this month. Hope you can come along! As usual, it's free admission.

HDIF Presents
Thursday 23rd June
Shirley Lee/The Puncture Repair Kit/The Pony Collaboration/A Little Orchestra 
Jamm, 261 Brixton Road, London SW9 6LH, map here, FREE admission

Shirley Lee
We're very excited to be hosting a rare live appearance by Shirley Lee, the frontman of indiepop/northern soul pioneers Spearmint. Shirley will be performing solo, just him and his acoustic guitar, playing songs from his debut solo album, which came out in 2009, and his second, "Winter Autumn Summer Spring". which is due out this month. There's also talk of a collaboration with A Little Orchestra, who are opening the show, which promises to be very special indeed. 
www.shirleylee.co.uk

The Puncture Repair Kit
Another welcome return to HDIF Presents for The Puncture Repair Kit, a six piece from Cambridge who play joyous indie pop that crams in nods to Gorky’s, The Delgados and Belle & Sebastian. “The best thing to come out of Cambridge since homosexuality,” reckons Paul Heaton.
www.myspace.com/theprk

The Pony Collaboration
An eight piece from London and Cambridge with two albums under their belts, The Pony Collaboration play atmospheric indie folk in the vein of Lambchop, Sparklehorse and Seapony. Expect hushed vocals, lush melodies and a clutch of gogeous songs to cry into your pint to. 
www.theponycollaboration.com

A Little Orchestra
A small London-based pop orchestra led by Monster Bobby of The Pipettes, A Little Orchestra formed in February 2010 and played their debut gig at HDIF Presents at Jamm. They've since collaborated with the likes of Darren Hayman and Pocketbooks, and are due to play Indietracks festival this year. 
http://alittleorchestra.wordpress.com


DJs:

7.30pm Doors open
8pm-8.30pm - A Little Orchestra
8.45pm-9.15pm - The Pony Collaboration
9.30pm-10pm - The Puncture Repair Kit
10.15pm - Shirley Lee


----------



## clandestino (Jun 6, 2011)

For those of you who do that kind of thing, here's the Facebook event page for the gig

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=185946998120867


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll try and make it!


----------



## clandestino (Jun 14, 2011)

So Shirley Lee will be doing a collaboration with A Little Orchestra during his set. That should be really special - can't wait to hear him sing with an orchestra backing him...


----------



## clandestino (Jun 22, 2011)

This Thursday! Nice plug on Flavorpill..

http://flavorpill.com/london/events...the-pony-collaboration-and-a-little-orchestra


----------



## clandestino (Jun 23, 2011)

tonight! come along...! it's free...


----------



## clandestino (Jun 24, 2011)

Well that was stunning...

Here's Shirley with the orchestra:


----------

